# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Антируткиты  >  сканирование руткит AVZ Win7x64

## bladeless

Обеспечивает ли AVZ полное и надежное сканирование руткитов в Win7x64, и вообще работает ли такая функция? Если нет то какими инструментами пользоваться?

Задаю такой вопрос потому что при сканировании AVZ выдает такие сообщения: 

"
1.2 Поиск перехватчиков API, работающих в KernelMode
 Ошибка загрузки драйвера - проверка прервана [C000036B]
1.4 Поиск маскировки процессов и драйверов
 Проверка не производится, так как не установлен драйвер мониторинга AVZPM
1.5 Проверка обработчиков IRP
 Ошибка загрузки драйвера - проверка прервана [C000036B]
"
и на сколько я понял эти функции AVZ в Win7x64 не работают.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

На x64 в этом смысла нет. Туда довольно сложно подгрузить неподписанный драйвер, большинство руткитов там отпадает.
Но если так уж надо, то я бы рекомендовал TDSSKiller

----------

